# Women you'd fuck if you lived back when they were young but you can't because they're old/dead now



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 2, 2022)

Miss Brahms from the BBC television series "Are You Being Served"
The Cockney one








Spoiler: wyasfgasgfas



I do regret the laugh-track nature of this old sitcom, and that every time Mrs. Slocombe (the old hag) says "my pussy" it blares

You really don't notice it when you're watching it normally.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Oct 2, 2022)

If I had been born a cracker, Savitri Devi. Real fire and soul in her writings. Sadly, as we are the wrong race, this coupling would be abhorrent in the eyes of Jah. You can still commune with her mind though. I'd start with Defiance: https://savitridevi.org/savitri_devi_works/defiance/ then read Gold In The furnace afterwards.


----------



## Nissan (Oct 2, 2022)

Inb4 The Last Stand replies to this thread.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 2, 2022)

Anne Frank


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 2, 2022)

Anais Nin


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Oct 2, 2022)

you're mom


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 2, 2022)

Sometimes I think to myself, if you traveled back in time a little ways, what would the ladies think? Like you'd be a time traveler, so that would be complicating factor, but how would they view men of today otherwise?

Sure, they live a bit of a harder life, and I know conservative types like to pretend everyone nowadays is weak (without taking into account how much more competition and change people these days have to adapt to) but comparatively a lot of folk these days are really worldly and they have a lot more resources to maintain their health and development. That's why people these days are taller.
Would historical chicks think you're a freak or would you be smashing mad old timey ass?

Idk, I think ancient roman women would know how to have a good time, and victorian ladies in their dresses and whatnot were sort of fly. I'd accompany them to church with their father's permission.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 2, 2022)

Nissan said:


> Inb4 The Last Stand replies to this thread.


Since he asked, I'll humor it.

Do they have to be "young?" Anyway, one pick I have is Marlene Dietrich.



Those German legs and accent would be marvelous to experience first hand.


----------



## JimiHendrix (Oct 2, 2022)

i like that mary tyler moore girl from the dick van dyke show. she was like, 22 on that show?

i'd have done it.


----------



## Shidoen (Oct 2, 2022)

Olga of Kiev.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 2, 2022)

Actually, I have a better choice. Gloria Swanson. During and after Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 2, 2022)

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 2, 2022)

Barbara Stanwyck. Pre-code women were something else.


----------



## D_Tractor (Oct 2, 2022)

Looks good for 49 but she's still way too old for me.


----------



## GaryBussy (Oct 2, 2022)

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 3, 2022)

Diana Rigg


----------



## Billy Bob Dick (Oct 3, 2022)

Catherine Bach, no question. I mean good god.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 3, 2022)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Oct 3, 2022)

Raquel Welch


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 3, 2022)

I know Marylin Monroe is the basic bitch answer but...come on, how could you not?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 3, 2022)

Helen Keller


----------



## Zirnwyb (Oct 3, 2022)

Hedy Lamarr. A real beauty _and_ real smart.


----------



## Chongqing (Oct 3, 2022)

Cindy Lauper


----------



## Crex Crex (Oct 3, 2022)

Victoria Luise of Prussia


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 3, 2022)

Jenny Agutter, especially if she wore her outfit from Logan's Run:


----------



## Protistology (Oct 3, 2022)

Helen of Troy. Hey, I got to know what the most beautiful woman in the world is like.


----------



## Gintoki spergs (Oct 3, 2022)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Oct 3, 2022)

Bettie Page


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 3, 2022)

That redhead from 10th grade that wore a very thin sweater with no bra during 3rd period science.  
Very nice small c cups.


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 3, 2022)

I always thought Linda Ronstadt was a QT when she was younger


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 3, 2022)

Sophia Loren


----------



## Dyn (Oct 3, 2022)

idgaf if they're old or dead I'm still about it


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Oct 3, 2022)

Dyn said:


> idgaf if they're old or dead I'm still about it


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2022)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Sophia Loren
> View attachment 3711470View attachment 3711477


She's not dead.


----------



## GuitarRevi (Oct 3, 2022)

Taylor Dayne


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 3, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> She's not dead.


No, but the topic is "Women you'd fuck if you lived back when they were *young* but you can't because they're *old*/dead now". Most people don't have your old lady fetish and aren't into 88 year olds.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 3, 2022)

Lucy Lawless
Princess Diana
Heather Locklear
Beverly D'Angelo


Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> I know Marylin Monroe is the basic bitch answer but...come on, how could you not?
> View attachment 3711050


Glorified crackhoe and JFK's sidepiece


----------



## Aqua Panda (Oct 3, 2022)

At the risk of all the deviant responses this thread will get...

Yvonne Craig (of 1960's Adam West Batman fame) in her prime was the type where I would have gone bareback and wouldn't have pulled out at all. Fuck any consequences.

Something about short hair girls back then makes me diamonds.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2022)

Hedy Lamarr.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 3, 2022)

Debbie Harry:


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 3, 2022)

Wait no since you all are doing more than one I'm adding Wendy Carlos.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2022)

Jean Harlow.




She left us too soon.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 4, 2022)

Ashly Burch circa 2015 before she aged like 70 years overnight.


----------



## Hat Man (Oct 4, 2022)

Winona Ryder (although she stayed fine as fuck and I honestly still would):


Mädchen Amick (also still hot):


Young Hillary Clinton too. Hear me out:


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 4, 2022)

Neodihs said:


> Olga of Kiev.


was a dyke with a huge T-Rex-like manjaw


----------



## Shidoen (Oct 4, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> was a dyke with a huge T-Rex-like manjaw


Like most slavs.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Oct 4, 2022)

Rue McClanahan


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 4, 2022)

Caitlyn Jenner


Spoiler: So Feminine


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 4, 2022)

Hat Man said:


> Young Hillary Clinton too. Hear me out:


HE said Hillary Clinton, not me.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 4, 2022)

Barbara Crampton circa 1981-1986.



She's my second favorite thing about From Beyond (1986) the first is the monster effects and makeup, and while she does ditch the big glasses and white blouse look for a dominatrix femme fatale look in that movie. I actually prefer her shy bookworm look/persona she has at first. And yeah pics of her even today show she's still a looker for her age, but, it's the principal of the thing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 5, 2022)

Hat Man said:


> Young Hillary Clinton too. Hear me out:


Can I take current Hillary Clinton?



Nobody else deserves her, even me.


----------



## EyeBP (Oct 5, 2022)

Lucille Ball from the early I love Lucy show and no idea why.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Oct 5, 2022)

Prime, My Cousin Vinny-era, Marisa Tomei, my personal GOAT. Had a girlfriend who looked like her in even cuter in my youth. I'd probably give Marisa the message even nowadays, though she definitly did not age gracefully.

Also, to be somewhat patriotic here, Sophia Loren, south-italian women are in a league of their own.


The Last Stand said:


> Since he asked, I'll humor it.
> 
> Do they have to be "young?" Anyway, one pick I have is Marlene Dietrich.
> 
> ...





scp4151 said:


> Lucille Ball from the early I love Lucy show and no idea why.





Meat Target said:


> Lucy Lawless
> Princess Diana





Aqua Panda said:


> At the risk of all the deviant responses this thread will get...
> 
> Yvonne Craig (of 1960's Adam West Batman fame) in her prime was the type where I would have gone bareback and wouldn't have pulled out at all. Fuck any consequences.
> 
> ...


Excellent taste.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 5, 2022)

Mathilda May



Spoiler: You should watch Lifeforce...


----------



## CoolAssNiggaName5 (Oct 5, 2022)

Eva Braun


----------



## jertzog (Oct 5, 2022)

I'd have to see a current pic of Bo Derek to be sure I wouldn't hit it even now.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Oct 5, 2022)

Don't judge me.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 6, 2022)

Sexual Chocolate said:


> Don't judge me.
> View attachment 3718110


Black don't crack.

Paulette Goddard.



She's funny.


----------



## Mitt Doggy Dogg (Oct 9, 2022)

Cyd cheris, Faye Dunaway, this list could go on forever I watch a lot of BW films and man women of the 40s where so much hotter then women of modern times no silicon no Botox just real woman I no so many girls today that have had nose jobs tit jobs if you can stick something in it to make it fit their idea of beauty they’ve had it done and all these girls were fine before they did these surgery’s I told them all you need to work on your self esteem your body is fine the way it is it’s you view of it that’s wrong and it seems like the most common problem all my friends have is shitty moms that ruined their self esteem sorry I got off topic but it’s just something I wanted to vent about with modern women.

Edit also films of yesterday are so much better then modern films they have better plots, character development, characters in general and they weren’t PC or whatever it’s called now by no means


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 10, 2022)

Mitt Doggy Dogg said:


> Edit also films of yesterday are so much better then modern films they have better plots, character development, characters in general and they weren’t PC or whatever it’s called now by no means


Why do you guys think I love such an era?

Ingrid Bergman. 



Casablanca is a classic.


----------



## Naoto (Oct 13, 2022)

If you asked me what a "10" is my answer would be Bette Davis and Carolyn Jones.


----------



## Ken Barlow (Oct 13, 2022)

I miss her:


----------



## Billy Bob Dick (Oct 13, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> Barbara Crampton circa 1981-1986.
> View attachment 3716101
> She's my second favorite thing about From Beyond (1986) the first is the monster effects and makeup, and while she does ditch the big glasses and white blouse look for a dominatrix femme fatale look in that movie. I actually prefer her shy bookworm look/persona she has at first. And yeah pics of her even today show she's still a looker for her age, but, it's the principal of the thing.


I saw an interview with her where she talks about having to explain "From Beyond" to her teenage son after he watched it with a bunch of friends. Goddamn she is still hot.


----------



## JosephStalin (Oct 13, 2022)

Barbara Stanwyck, before she got all bitchy.  Fuck like a beast.  Like a fucking beast.  All three.




Anita Loos.  Fuck like a demented beast, all three.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Oct 13, 2022)

I’d fuck Audrey Hepburn into her second death.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Oct 13, 2022)

I’d fuck Helen Keller


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Oct 13, 2022)

Yvonne De Carlo. Rob Zombie's aggressively plain looking wife in that wretched Munsters movie of his doesn't hold a candle to the original Lily.


----------



## Shidoen (Oct 13, 2022)

Ellen DeGeneres so I could fuck the bitch outta her so she would be fucking nice for once.


----------



## nym (Oct 13, 2022)

Bruce Jenner
she didn't age so well


----------



## Duke Nukem (Oct 13, 2022)

Any celebrity or model from before this horrible timeline began, just to remind me that the world before 2020 wasn't so bad.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Oct 13, 2022)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> you're mom


me are mom?

Formerly known as burmama?


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 13, 2022)

Some cisgenders I would like to interrogate in a soundproof room:

Shirley Temple as a young woman.




Susan Hayward




Maureen O'Hara




Ava Gardner




Rita Hayworth


And who could forget:



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Oct 13, 2022)

I would fuck young Nancy Pelosi


----------



## Mojo Thief (Oct 13, 2022)

Claudia Cardinale was fine as fuck in her heyday

Since she is Italian I feel like this photo is obligatory


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 13, 2022)

I ain't going to let something as silly as death get in the way of a nice coom.


----------



## bisonwarlock (Oct 13, 2022)

I’d go back 4 billion years and fuck the primordial soup.


----------



## Crex Crex (Oct 14, 2022)

bisonwarlock said:


> I’d go back 4 billion years and fuck the primordial soup.


Yeah I've heard she was really fucking hot.


----------



## ComStar (Oct 14, 2022)

Off the top of my head it's a tossup between 1960's Diana Rigg and circa 1986 Dana Delany

Hell, might as well toss in Jane Seymour straight outta Live And Let Die. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## RonPaul2008 (Oct 14, 2022)

Oja Kodar, Welles' muse.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 14, 2022)

JosephStalin said:


> Barbara Stanwyck, before she got all bitchy. Fuck like a beast. Like a fucking beast. All three.


I want some yum yum.








Virginia Mayo.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 15, 2022)

I am surprised no one has mentioned this well known Frenchie.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 15, 2022)

Berniece Maxine Lyon. She was killer in Detour.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Oct 16, 2022)

Lana Wood, because duh.


----------



## CowPox (Oct 16, 2022)

Nico, Velvet Underground count?


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2022)

Ginger Rogers. Those legs were MADE for dancing.


----------



## CowPox (Oct 16, 2022)

Kim Gordon?


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2022)

I want to learn the Charleston.

Hmm...



Ann Blyth.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I want to learn the Charleston.


Russell Greer can give you lessons.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2022)

Joan Crawford. Any era. Her peak was in the 50s and 60s.


----------



## Cats (Oct 17, 2022)

As a kid I liked Mia Sara

I think she was the first girl who I ever felt shocked by how pretty she was. She didn't seem real somehow to 12 year old me. She's one of those that didn't really age well. There are lots of those...Jean Louisa Kelly was cute as a button in Uncle Buck, now she looks like her skeleton is coat hangers. And I don't think she even had that much work done. Plastic surgery is an immediate turn off. So many rich women ruin their natural beauty with that nasty shit. The cute redhead from Boy Meets World fucked her entire body and face up shortly after the show, and then started doing disgusting porn with her big nasty sphere-shaped fake tits. Girls are weird


----------



## Fools Idol (Oct 17, 2022)

Lillian Gish.

Comes as a package deal with her less attractive sister who makes up for it by actually putting out. Both women hit their prime back in the era when America still had a soul.


Spoiler: Dorothy Gish







Meg Foster just for the eyes.





Spoiler: She's 74.







Honestly, she's still not that bad looking for her age. I think it helps that she never bogged out with plastic surgery, her skin is probably because of the sun.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 17, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> Lillian Gish.
> 
> 
> 
> Comes as a package deal with her less attractive sister who makes up for it by actually putting out. Both women hit their prime back in the era when America still had a soul.


Oh, we're going THAT far back?



Lily Elise. What a fighter.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 18, 2022)

Nobody?


----------



## CowPox (Oct 18, 2022)

Barbarella said:


> Nobody?
> 
> View attachment 3747449View attachment 3747450


Kinda looks like Christy Mayher(?) On the right a little bit...

Dolly Parton?


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 19, 2022)

Barbarella said:


> Nobody?
> 
> View attachment 3747449View attachment 3747450




Morgan Fairchild?



That 80s hair.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 19, 2022)

Siouxie Sioux





Fairuza Balk


----------



## Spud (Oct 19, 2022)

Hat Man said:


> Young Hillary Clinton too. Hear me out:
> View attachment 3713977


mfw no war criminal gf

I'd go for a more mature Hillary myself.

Also Carrie Fisher dressed as slave leia


----------



## CowPox (Oct 19, 2022)

Gillian Anderson


----------



## Becky McDonald (Oct 22, 2022)

Spud said:


> mfw no war criminal gf
> View attachment 3749773
> I'd go for a more mature Hillary myself.
> View attachment 3749777


There is something understatedly hot about "Super Predators" era Hillary.


Spoiler








I could definitely imagine her "bringing me to heel" by forcing me into a 12 hour long cunnilingus session at the threat of being Arkancided. I'd hate myself after it, but I certainly wouldn't say "no" to the opportunity.



Anyway, given a time machine, there is nothing you would be able to do to pull me off of prime Cybill Shepherd.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 22, 2022)

I forgot about this actress in Bullitt.


----------



## Thought precriminal (Oct 22, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Shirley Temple as a young woman.


Underrated. She's a real qt in Fort Apache.


Veronica Lake:



Deborah Kerr:


A young Emmanuelle Béart:


Other obvious choice that that I didn't see anyone else post, Grace Kelly :


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 22, 2022)

Don't tell me this thread is thirsty for Hillary Clinton now.



Fay Wray from King Kong.


----------



## Fools Idol (Oct 22, 2022)

I feel like the odd one out, every trekkie wants to fuck Gates McFadden or Nana Visitor but everyone forgets how tasty Diana Muldaur was in her youth. Kate Mulgrew is a lot like Sigourney Weaver for me, not super attractive normally but there's just something there.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 22, 2022)

Saffron Burrows (Trojan era)

Connie Nielsen (Devil's Advocate/Gladiator era)

Rosario Dawson (Sin City era)

Bernadette Peters (70s-00s)


----------



## OlympicFapper (Nov 1, 2022)

I would still rail Elizabeth Hurley.


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Julie Andrews


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 1, 2022)

Julie Roberts.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Nov 1, 2022)

Woulda thrown a massive hump into Taxi Driver-era Cybil Shepherd.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Nov 1, 2022)

WKRP era Loni Anderson


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Nov 1, 2022)

Whoever this young woman is


----------



## DeeDee Megadoodoo (Nov 2, 2022)

This woman. She's so hot.









						Self-Defence Tutorial from 1933 | British Pathé
					

Self defence class, 1933. This is May Whitley explaining the aim of jujutsu. Great slow motion in this tutorial. ___Specially interested in War? - Check out ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 2, 2022)

Y'all have patrician taste.


----------



## Burned CDs (Nov 2, 2022)

Shamefurr Dispray said:


> Whoever this young woman is
> View attachment 3779052


Not today Satan


----------



## Wormy (Nov 4, 2022)

The more I read about her, the more I'd eat that pussy till she sang the entirety of Twilight of the Gods in orgasm, and I wouldn't care which language.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 4, 2022)

Monica Lewinsky so I could lord over Bill Clinton for taking sloppy seconds. Just like how his presidency was.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Nov 4, 2022)

Has Queen Elizabeth been said yet?


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Nov 4, 2022)

What does it matter, none of em would fuck yall.


----------



## Fools Idol (Nov 5, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> What does it matter, none of em would fuck yall.


Would? Who said they'd have a choice.


----------



## Naoto (Nov 6, 2022)

Has Carole Lombard been mentioned yet?


----------

